# A+ practice exams



## SportsITjunkie

Are there any good sites to take practice exams besides examcollection.com?


----------



## Ninjaboi

FreePractice.com:
http://www.freepractice.com/default.htm
ProProfs.com:
CompTIA A+ Practice Test: Free A+ Practice Exams
FreeTechExams.com:
Free MCSE CompTIA A+ CCNA CCNP Certification Practice Exams and Study Guides


----------



## greenbrucelee

examcollection.com is a braindump i.e it contains the questions you will get in the exam. Stay away from sites like that otherwise you risk loosing your certifications, being banned from taking any ever again and possible legal action.

Ninja boi free tech exams is also a brain dump although proprofs is not.

Free online exams are usually illegal if you want good practice exams then you have to pay. I recommend Cisco Network Simulation Software | IT Practice Exams | IT Training | Boson


----------



## Ninjaboi

Thanks for pointing that out greenbrucelee, I didn't know that FreeTechExams was a brain dump site.


----------



## greenbrucelee

always use certguard before using any site Search


----------



## Ninjaboi

> always use certguard before using any site Search


Thanks for the link. Tested the sites again, and your observation was correct.


----------



## SportsITjunkie

same as downloading illegal music or movies. The feds will be coming !






greenbrucelee said:


> examcollection.com is a braindump i.e it contains the questions you will get in the exam. Stay away from sites like that otherwise you risk loosing your certifications, being banned from taking any ever again and possible legal action.
> 
> They may or may not but you do get assessed whilst you take these exams and the people who watch you are pretty good at working out if you have cheated. Oh and btw I report IPs to compTIA and Microsoft because its people who have used braindumps that have screwed the IT industry and thats why the wages have dropped year on year since 96


----------



## epshatto

Freetechexams.com is a site designed, I think, to sound like techexams.net

Techexams.net is a good site for CompTIA, Microsoft, and CCNA certifications. They provide some good notes on some of these exams. I've never seen their practice tests though to see how good they are.


----------



## greenbrucelee

epshatto said:


> Freetechexams.com is a site designed, I think, to sound like techexams.net
> 
> Techexams.net is a good site for CompTIA, Microsoft, and CCNA certifications. They provide some good notes on some of these exams. I've never seen their practice tests though to see how good they are.


Its a braindump and looking through certguard it is the same domain as the other. Always use certguard to check what site your using is legit


----------



## epshatto

According to Certguard techexams.net is a good site.



> *techexams.net* = Safe Forums





> *CertGuard has designated this website as a SAFE Forum* and we believe they are a great resource for your certifications. The administrators, moderators, and other members of this forum are dedicated to helping other candidates approach, prepare for, and pass their certification exams *honestly, ethically and legally*. Additionally, it appears this site does not tolerate cheating or the use of braindumps.


Also, Certguard links to it on the Free Resources page.


----------



## KevinMyers

i passes my compTIA A+ 220 701 today and i studied on MCSE, A+ and CCNA Certification Practice Exams, MCSE Training, Online Courses and Assessments :: MeasureUp


----------



## greenbrucelee

measure up is a safe site they do some good practice exams for microsoft exams.


----------



## greenbrucelee

epshatto said:


> According to Certguard techexams.net is a good site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Certguard links to it on the Free Resources page.


sorry about that I put the .com one by accident.


----------



## loda117

> FreePractice.com:
> http://www.freepractice.com/default.htm


This link isn't working for me 

Here is a link 
CompTIA A+ Practice Test: Free A+ Practice Exams


----------



## greenbrucelee

Yep proprofs is a good site


----------



## Wizmo

SportsITjunkie said:


> same as downloading illegal music or movies. The feds will be coming !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greenbrucelee said:
> 
> 
> 
> examcollection.com is a braindump i.e it contains the questions you will get in the exam. Stay away from sites like that otherwise you risk loosing your certifications, being banned from taking any ever again and possible legal action.
> 
> They may or may not but you do get assessed whilst you take these exams and the people who watch you are pretty good at working out if you have cheated. Oh and btw I report IPs to compTIA and Microsoft because its people who have used braindumps that have screwed the IT industry and thats why the wages have dropped year on year since 96
> 
> 
> 
> *Wages have dropped due to the number of foreign workers coming into the US and diluting the wage scale! I've researched this...
> 
> Interesting! I guess since I have;
> 
> A. never studied for any exam in my life, and
> 
> B. nearly aced every one I ever took, I'm probably one of the ones that they look carefully at. I got 100% on both my first A+ exam sets back in 1997 (even with GUESSING the MAC ones) and my ISCET CET exams in 1990. Of course I was TEACHING the A+ prep course for nearly 2 years prior to being certified the first time. The company I worked for at the time didn't find out I wasn't A+ certified myself until that point!! They only knew I was their ace PC tech.
> 
> My first employment where I currently live was a referral from ISCET of the highest scoring applicants in the US at the time.
> 
> I was straight A's all through school and never cracked a book, so I guess I am just lucky. :grin:
> 
> Also, a dynamic IP address changes at least once a day, so how would reporting an IP address do any good, other than possibly screwing over another potential student (even perhaps one of mine) who got someone else's IP address re-assigned?? :nono:
> 
> One of the competitor training groups locally was using the "brain dumps" up until recently when a new hire they took on discovered & stopped it. :nonono:
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## greenbrucelee

certguard gets the site and company info and info can be reported either through certguard or to compTIA etc


----------



## Superion

I've been using testout.com. You can basically take classes that revolve around certifications. I'm currently taking securitypro for Security+ and PCpro for A+. Typically around $100 for a class.


----------



## joeten

Comptia has a tool for training https://certification.comptia.org/training/certmaster


----------

